# What is this port inside laptop back cover



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2014)

I was replacing hdd of laptop and noticed this port.. I am not sure what it is .. its smaller than sata connector.. any idea what is it?

*i62.tinypic.com/140vvhl.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 9, 2014)

atleast give info about your laptop, its build/model number, etc


----------



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2014)

This one is Samsung RV518


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 22, 2015)

I know this is Samsung RV518.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

BryanM35 said:


> I know this is Samsung RV518.


Spamming to increase post count?


----------

